# Peja asks Kings to trade him!



## Peja Vu

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...bk_ne/bkn_kings_stojakovic_trade&sid=95747870


----------



## Peja Vu

We are screwed.


----------



## Locke

You never know, you may get something really good for him. I bet every single team in the league is interested in him.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Sucks for the kings....but they should be able to get a few picks a good player(s) in return


----------



## MJG

Just random trades that work ...

Peja <=> Jason Richardson, Mike Dunleavy
Peja <=> Ron Artest
Peja <=> Rashard Lewis
Peja, Christie <=> Ray Allen
Peja, Christie <=> Paul Pierce

No clue if any of those have both sides appeal, just throwing it out there for fun. Problem with Peja is that he's an all-star making below all-star money, and the Kings don't have much that can easily be used as filler in a deal.

Hopefully though the situation can be talked out and it won't come to a trade.


----------



## futuristxen

You'd be better off with Ron Artest anyways.
Or possibly even Rashard Lewis for the future.


----------



## Ballscientist

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Just random trades that work ...
> 
> Peja <=> Jason Richardson, Mike Dunleavy
> Peja <=> Ron Artest
> Peja <=> Rashard Lewis
> Peja, Christie <=> Ray Allen
> Peja, Christie <=> Paul Pierce
> 
> No clue if any of those have both sides appeal, just throwing it out there for fun. Problem with Peja is that he's an all-star making below all-star money, and the Kings don't have much that can easily be used as filler in a deal.
> 
> Hopefully though the situation can be talked out and it won't come to a trade.


he will be good fit for Heat.


----------



## SacTown16

If Peja goes i dont' know what im going to do, He is my favourite player by far. I don't understand why he would want to leave the loudest arena in the league, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Peja Vu

SacBee Article 

Petrie quotes:



> "It's something that's been building for a little while," Petrie said. "He's one of the last guys on our team that I would want to trade or would even want to think about trading.
> 
> "He has certainly flourished here, but he feels at this moment that he's concerned about his ability to succeed at the level he wants to be at."


----------



## Kezersoze

WOW  now this is truly shocking I think the best trade possible would be either Peja and a pick = Vince or Peja = Artest & a Pick, but I would rather go with Artest at this point. can u imagine christe and and artest playing D for the kings


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> WOW  now this is truly shocking I think the best trade possible would be either Peja and a pick = Vince or Peja = Artest & a Pick, but I would rather go with Artest at this point. can u imagine christe and and artest playing D for the kings


I would love seeing any of those two guys playing for my kings. :yes:


----------



## Hibachi!

Well, look for the Kings to package Peja with a big contract... Because at the currect money Peja makes... There is no way they can get a superstar that makes that little... I love Peja... But that's what's gotta go...


----------



## -33-

Eddie Jones
Dorell Wright
1st

for 

Peja
contract


----------



## Hibachi!

Hello NO


----------



## Hibachi!

How about Ray Ray? Isn't he on the block?


----------



## osman

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> Eddie Jones
> Dorell Wright
> 1st
> 
> for
> 
> Peja
> contract


And that contract would be? The Kings don't have any bad contracts. The most fair trade would be Artest for Peja, if Indy is interested. Both of these guys are relatively underpaid in today's NBA.


----------



## Amareca

I could see some possible scenarios that would basically send Marion to Sacramento and Peja to Phoenix.

Makes sense to me since Sacramento gets younger, equal value.

Marion, Jacobsen, Voshkul, Chicagos top3 protected 2005 pick (2006 #1 protected) for Peja and Miller would be perfect for the Suns I guess the Kings would want Johnson instead of Jacobsen and Voshkul possibly.

Kings could probably package Christie and the Chicago pick for Dampier in a sign and trade to replace Miller since they would have JAckson, Martin, Minard and either Johnson or Jacobson at SG at that point.


----------



## SacTown16

The only trade i would somewhat like would be for Ray Ray, only because him and Peja are my two fav players.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> The only trade i would somewhat like would be for Ray Ray, only because him and Peja are my two fav players.


Absolutely... Ray Ray would be AWESOME


----------



## riehldeal

*blazer trade...*

resigned darius miles, zach randolph, and 1st rounder???

or the blazers have been offered VC for theo so maybe a 3 team deal with POR/SAC/TOR can be worked out, but if VC is what you want we can get him for you, but in that deal we would need a C in return seeing as we would have NONE if theo leaves


----------



## Peja Vu

Maloofs not biting 



> "I don't want to trade Peja and I have spoken with my brother Gavin. We have absolutely no intention and no plan to trade him," Maloof told ESPN's Jim Gray. "We love Peja and we understand that he is a little upset but we haven't spoken to him yet. I am confident that we can work this out as a family."


----------



## Scinos

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> The only trade i would somewhat like would be for Ray Ray, only because him and Peja are my two fav players.


A Ray Allen for Peja trade seems to make sense. Both guys want out of their current situations. Ray would like to go to a contending team, and the Sonics would like a younger player, as we're rebuilding. The Kings offense would probably not miss a beat with Ray in Peja's place. Plus, Ray has performed well in the playoffs (when he's been there).

Something like Ray Allen for Peja + Christie would work. Seattle could throw in a pick or filler. 

:whoknows:


----------



## Zuca

Something like...

Peja+Christie+Bobby Jackson for Allen, Radmanovic, Flip?


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Maloofs not biting


He is obviously only saying that so Peja's value doesn't dip.. He already let everyone know and said he wants out of Sacramento.. The Raptors GM, Rob Babcock has been saying the same thing about Vince for weeks..


----------



## McFurious

Toronto trades: SF Vince Carter (22.5 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.1 minutes) 
Toronto receives: SG Doug Christie (10.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 4.2 apg in 33.9 minutes) 
SG Peja Stojakovic (10.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 4.2 apg in 33.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -12.4 ppg, -0.8 rpg, and -0.6 apg. 

Sacramento trades: SG Doug Christie (10.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 4.2 apg in 33.9 minutes) 
SG Peja Stojakovic (10.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 4.2 apg in 33.9 minutes) 
Sacramento receives: SF Vince Carter (22.5 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 4.8 apg in 73 games) 
Change in team outlook: +12.4 ppg, +0.8 rpg, and +0.6 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Toronto and Sacramento being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Toronto and Sacramento had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

What do you guys think?


----------



## crimsonice

*Re: blazer trade...*



> Originally posted by <b>riehldeal</b>!
> resigned darius miles, zach randolph, and 1st rounder???
> 
> or the blazers have been offered VC for theo so maybe a 3 team deal with POR/SAC/TOR can be worked out, but if VC is what you want we can get him for you, but in that deal we would need a C in return seeing as we would have NONE if theo leaves


Sorry to say but Vince was never ever offered for Theo. Portland doesn't have anyone that Toronto really wants for Vince.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> Toronto trades: SF Vince Carter (22.5 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.1 minutes)
> Toronto receives: SG Doug Christie (10.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 4.2 apg in 33.9 minutes)
> SG Peja Stojakovic (10.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 4.2 apg in 33.9 minutes)
> Change in team outlook: -12.4 ppg, -0.8 rpg, and -0.6 apg.
> 
> Sacramento trades: SG Doug Christie (10.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 4.2 apg in 33.9 minutes)
> SG Peja Stojakovic (10.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 4.2 apg in 33.9 minutes)
> Sacramento receives: SF Vince Carter (22.5 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 4.8 apg in 73 games)
> Change in team outlook: +12.4 ppg, +0.8 rpg, and +0.6 apg.
> 
> TRADE ACCEPTED
> 
> Due to Toronto and Sacramento being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Toronto and Sacramento had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.
> 
> I think Petrie would like a throwin with Vince...
> 
> What do you guys think?


----------



## Wade05

:devil: No it doesn't work. It thins out the Sg/SF to one. I don't like it


----------



## Peja Vu

Et tu, Peja?: The departure of his friend Vlade Divac is seen as key factor in his desire to leave 



> "He's not requesting a trade because of anything Chris Webber did or said," Bauman said. "He has no problem with the Maloofs, Geoff, Rick Adelman or anybody there. This has a lot to do with (veteran center) Vlade (Divac) being gone."


----------



## Peja Vu

Anywhere but here: With Vlade Divac gone and Peja's heart being questioned, elsewhere looks more appealing 



> 1. Peja Stojakovic didn't get traded Thursday; he only made it known that he has told Kings basketball guru Geoff Petrie he'd like a trade.
> 
> 2. Stojakovic has two years left on his contract with Sacramento, plus an option for a third. Last I checked, Petrie did not have a history of giving away top talent and getting zip in return.
> 
> 3. Heartbreaking as this will be to a legion of angry e-mailers, Stojakovic's trade request was made not this week, but July 23. In other words, you can throw out the explanation that Peja woke up last Sunday, hated the Chris Webber Q&A in The Bee, and decided he'd respond by asking to be moved.


----------



## Guest

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> If Peja goes i dont' know what im going to do, He is my favourite player by far. I don't understand why he would want to leave the loudest arena in the league, it just doesn't make sense.


Same here. I guess I'll just follow him around the league though... it would be nice if he went to the Heat. Or what about the Bobcats for like 4 people! J/K it would never happen.


----------



## Peja Vu

Peja will not budge from trade request: According to the Kings star, 'change can be best for the team and a player,' and now is the time for that to happen


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Stojakovic appears good fit for Pacers 



> The tremors from Sacramento Kings forward Peja Stojakovic's trade demand have rolled straight to Indiana, where he's already the focus of rampant speculation in a deal involving Ron Artest.
> 
> The Pacers qualify as a logical destination, given president Larry Bird's public admiration for Stojakovic and the fact his contract closely matches that of Artest.
> 
> Bauman said *Stojakovic put his Sacramento home up for sale Friday and plans to reiterate his demand in a telephone conversation with Kings co-owner Joe Maloof tonight.*
> 
> "They're going to realize Peja is deadset on this," Bauman said. "It's probably better to make the best trade you can make now.
> 
> "We're putting a ton of pressure on the Kings and the Kings' owners."


It looks like he is going to be traded for real. Where he ends up remains to be seen. :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu

Out of all of the rumored trades and proposed trades by posters here, I like the Artest one the best. Like someone else said, a lineup of BJax, Christie, and Artest would be awsome.

Looks like I am going to have to change my name again:laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Out of all of the rumored trades and proposed trades by posters here, I like the Artest one the best. Like someone else said, a lineup of BJax, Christie, and Artest would be awsome.
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to change my name again:laugh:


:laugh: for real man, you would have to change it to something about Ron.

And yeah that linup would be crazy. How about Bibby, Christie, Artest, Webber, Miller? :groucho:

That what I'm talking about. 

:yes:


----------



## Hibachi!

I would love to have Ron, i say if the Pacers offer, the Kings should take it...


----------



## Turkish Delight

I wanted to see Peja come to Toronto, but it would be hard to get the contracts to match.. This is a much better lineup for Sacramento.. Even better if they can get a 1st rounder involved..


----------



## Peja Vu

The good thing about an Artest trade is that they wouldn't have to throw in another player like Christie or Jackson to make the salaries match up. Make it happen Petrie!!!


----------



## SacTown16

This is how I feel about the entire situation =


----------



## Peja Vu

Larry Bird does think very highly of Peja:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=71272


----------



## arenas809

A couple of Bulls fans im'ed me today as Bulls world has allowed themselves to believe they have a shot at Peja, thanks for passing out more crappy kool-aid Lacy, as if there hasn't been enough guzzled down the past year...

Regardless of what Peja said about PAOK, Skiles, etc in Lacy's Sun-Times Article...

This quote says it all...

*""He's looking for a team that's successful and has a chance to win," Bauman (Peja's agent) said. "We did look at Indiana and Indiana does fit his parameters.""*

Chicago does not fit those parameters, nor do they have anything better than what Indiana can offer (Artest).

The end.


----------



## Weasel

I haven't been following the Peja rumors lately but is Peja angry because the Kings organization let Divac walk?


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Weasel</b>!
> I haven't been following the Peja rumors lately but is Peja angry because the Kings organization let Divac walk?


Yup.



> "He's not requesting a trade because of anything Chris Webber did or said," Bauman said. "He has no problem with the Maloofs, Geoff, Rick Adelman or anybody there. This has a lot to do with (veteran center) Vlade (Divac) being gone."


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Weasel</b>!
> I haven't been following the Peja rumors lately but is Peja angry because the Kings organization let Divac walk?


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Weasel

I know the Kings made an offer to Divac but was it salary restrictions that prevented the Kings in offering more? If so I don't know why Peja is angry, if the Kings couldn't do it then they couldn't do it, basketball is a game but it is also a business. Player come and go thats how the system works


----------



## SacTown16

If Peja was dealt for a hard nosed tough player like Artest, that would ease the pain of Peja being dealt a little bit. Imagin Christie and Artest.


----------



## Peja Vu

'Let's Make A Deal' not an easy game: NBA rules on player salaries and the Kings' desire for a fair return make Peja hard to trade


----------



## Hibachi!

> The Indiana Pacers reportedly looked into Stojakovic earlier this summer in a straight-up deal for Ron Artest, although Stojakovic's agent, David Bauman, said the Kings weren't interested. But that was before Stojakovic met with Petrie and made his trade request known July 23, and before he went public with his wishes last week.


WHY PETRIE WHY!!!!


----------



## SoCalfan21

trade peja for paul shirley on the bulls straight up:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jazzy1

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 'Let's Make A Deal' not an easy game: NBA rules on player salaries and the Kings' desire for a fair return make Peja hard to trade


Nice article glad someone realized that Artest coming to Kings might stunt their offense because Artest has no touch outside at all . He justs bullies his way to the hoop. 

Losing Divac and Peja would stifle Bibby's offense bigtime. 

Kings should make the trade though and change the culture of their team. They need to.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice article glad someone realized that Artest coming to Kings might stunt their offense because Artest has no touch outside at all . He justs bullies his way to the hoop.
> 
> Losing Divac and Peja would stifle Bibby's offense bigtime.
> 
> Kings should make the trade though and change the culture of their team. They need to.


Actually Bibby plays off of Webber... Not Vlade...


----------



## jazzy1

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Bibby plays off of Webber... Not Vlade...


I think he would miss Divac passing as well as Peja's stroke if the trade happened. 

Offense wouldn't flow nearly as well.


----------



## Peja Vu

Threat to the crown: Stojakovic's trade demand leaves Kings on verge of breakup


----------



## outlook1

Kings don't plan to trade their scoring star, Pacers president says he was told


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>outlook1</b>!
> Kings don't plan to trade their scoring star, Pacers president says he was told


God damnit... I knew Petrie wouldn't have the balls to do it... That pisses me off...


----------

